# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  طلب توضييح في مسألة الاسم بعد حيث

## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
مما ورد أن حيث تكون مضافة لجملة سواء كانت فعلية أم اسمية .
لكن في حال كون الجملة اسمية ما إعراب الاسم الذي يليها ؟ هل هو مبتأ لخبر محذوف أم هو خبر لمبتدأ محذوف؟ 
أرجوو توضيحا في ذلك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ولماذا محذوف يا أخي الكريم؟
يعرب مبتدأ والخبر موجود؛ كأن تقول مثلا: (سرت حيث فلان سائر)

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

شكرا لك على التوضيح ولكن هناك مواضع يأتي فيها محذوفا أحدهما مثل : ما رأيك في الجملة من حيث صحتها. بضم الاسم الذي بعدها ، هل هناك يكون المبتدأ محذوفا أم الخبر . ؟ جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

هل من توضيح يا أبا مالك ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
إن قلنا إن مثل هذا التعبير جائز، فهو على حذف الخبر؛ بتقدير (حيث صحتها موجودة)؛ ولا يظهر لي وجه لتقدير مبتدأ محذوف.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

شكر الله لك يا أبا مالك ، ورفع الله قدرك جزاء على التواضع الذي تتصف به ، فقد تعلمنا منك أدب العلم مع العلم 
حفظك الله ورعاك

----------

